# Most pop culturally defining year in each decade: 1950s-



## Ren2878 (Mar 14, 2014)

1950s: 1957
1960s: 1967 
1970s: 1977
1980S: 1984
1990s: 1996
2000s: 2006


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd go with:

1950s: 1955
1960s: 1968
1970s: 1979
1980s: 1985
1990s: 1998
2000s: 2006


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmmmm, as for the '60s I would have to say 1969. It was the year of Woodstock and hippies, after all!


----------

